# Angeln in Südtirol



## fishwert (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo an alle Petrijünger-Kollegen,

da ich im Juni Angelurlaub in Südtirol machen möchte, wäre ich für Tipps diesbezüglich sehr dankbar. Und zwar handelt es sich bei mir hauptsächlich um Spinnfischen (am liebsten an Bächen, Flüssen, aber auch Seen sind willkommen) auf Forelle, Saibling, Hecht, usw.
Hat jemand schon mal da Angelerfahrung gemacht? Wenn ja, bitte mit Angabe von Gewässer und evtl. Tageskartenpreise.

Danke!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kilkenny (20. Mai 2003)

Wo soll´s denn genau hin?
In Südtirol sind die Bäche u. Flüsse oftmals in Händen von Vereinen. Manche geben Tageskarten aus manche auch nicht.
Die Tagespreise sind sehr verschieden.
Ich denke so um die 13 - 15 Euronen.
Weiss ich leider nicht genau.
Hechtfischen kannst du nur in Seen.
Haidersee (Reschenpass im Vinschgau ca. auf 1100 m Meereshöhe) hat auch schöne Renken (Felchen)

Kalterersee oder Montigglersee habe ich noch nicht befischt.

Flüsse: Von Ost nach West
Rienz (Pustertal) und Seitenbäche
Eisack (Eisacktal)
Talfer (Sarntal)
Etsch (größter Fluß) vom Vinschgau bis in die Adria
Passer (Passeiertal)

etc. 

Am besten du erkundigst dich bei den Tourismusbüros vor Ort.

Sonnige Grüße aus Südtirol
Klaus


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (20. Mai 2003)

Hi fishwert!

Geangelt habe ich bisher nur ein paarmal an der Passer!
In dem Bereich zwischen Meran und St. Martin!
gefangen habe ich damals ( vor ca 7-8 Jahren) einige Bachforellen auf Spinner und Heuschrecken!
Sehr kaltes klares Wasser mit tiefen Gumpen!
Breite 20m +/-!
Die Karten habe ich seinerzeit in unserem Hotel erwerben können ( Quellenhof in St. Martin)!
Fischereischein war erforderlich!


----------



## Rudgarius (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Moin Moin,

ich werde im September in Südtirol sein. Natürlich nicht ohne Fliegenrute!!!
Kann mir jemand Tipps für das Gebiet um Sulden geben? Wäre die Ätsch der Fluß der Wahl?
Vielen Dank und besten Gruß
Cornelius


----------



## Sagefischer (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hallo Rudgarius!

Karten für die Etsch erhält man z.B. http://www.christinetappeiner.it/fischen.htm

sehr gute Infos bekommt man hier:
http://www.fliegenfischen.it/

Der September eignet sich sehr gut, da dort das Wasser nicht mehr eigetrübt ist. Meines Wissens ist in den Revieren der Etsch mit Ende September dann sowieso die Saison zu Ende. Die meisten Reviere sind gemischt, es gibt jedoch ein Revier das speziell Fliegenfischern vorbehalten ist - dort gilt natürlich C&R

Gruß
Sagefischer


----------



## flyfisherman95 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hi Cornelius,

bin gerade von einem 4-tägigen Trip aus Südtirol zurück. Zur Etsch muß man sagen, da mußt du das Wasser wirklich lesen können. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Gumpen (die Fliegenstrecke mal ausgenommen) und du mußt die kleinen Vertiefungen suchen. Es wäre gut, wenn du jemand hast der sich vor Ort gut auskennt. 

Wenn du ein Äschenfan bist, kann ich dir für September die Eisack (Bozener Strecke) wärmstens empfehlen. Mein absoluter Lieblingsfluß ist allerdings die Passer - ein wirkliches Traumwasser, schön verblockt mit tiefen Löchern und feinen Marmoratas. Die Fischerei war für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, hierzulande 4 , 5-mal in einen Gumpen reinwerfen, wenn nichts beißt weiter. Nicht an der Passer, Dort gibt es sehr große Felsblöcke unter denen die Fische stehen. Also an manchen Stellen habe ich 20 mal geworfen, dann kam der Fisch unter dem Stein raus. Geduld ist gefragt, wird aber mit außergewöhnlich schönen Fschen belohnt. 
Zur Fliegenstrecke Etsch muß man erwähnen - weil dort C&R herrscht, sind die Fische äußerst vorsichtig, und das war bei mir bereits 3 Wochen nach Saisonbeginn der Fall. Weiß nicht ob das im September einfacher wird ???

Zur Etsch und Eisack muß man noch sagen, daß dort unter der Woche Schwellbetrieb herrscht, das heißt Staudämme lassen da in regelm. Zeitabständen Wasser ab. Kann also sein, wenn du im Fluß stehst, das der Wasserstand schon mal um 20-30 cm ansteigt. Dann fressen die Fische meistens gar nix mehr. 

Wenn du zur Passer noch Infos brauchst, jederzeit gerne.

Wo hast du denn Quartier bezogen ?

Schöne Grüße

René


----------



## Rudgarius (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hi Rene und Sagefischer,
vielen Dank für eure Infos. Damit kann ich schonmal echt was anfangen.
Werde wegen einer Familienfeier im Hotel Post (Sulden) sein. Von da aus ist die Passer der beste Fluss?
Das die Fische nicht einfach zu fangen sind habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber das sind sie ja Gott Sei Dank nirgendwo...
Habt ihr auch nur mit der Trockenen gefischt, oder auch mit der Nymphe ?
Erstmal Tight Lines
Cornelius


----------



## llxmpxgx (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hi Cornelius!
Habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Werde im September an der Passer sein und wäre für Infos und Tips dankbar. Laß hören ob das für Dich o.k. ist.
Gruß und a.t.l., Stéphane


----------



## llxmpxgx (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hi René!
Hier noch mal meine Anfrage,welche ich im Eifer des Gefechts an Cornelius geschickt habe:
Habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Werde im September an der Passer sein und wäre für Infos und Tips dankbar. Laß hören ob das für Dich o.k. ist.
Gruß und a.t.l., Stéphane


----------



## Hecht09 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Ich werde im Herbst nach Südtirol reisen(Naturns).
Welche Fische gibt es denn in den Flüssen und Seen und welche werden am häufigsten gefangen???
Weis jemand vllt. auch noch die Schonzeiten der Fische???
Mein Zielfisch ist Zander und barsch gibt es diese in den Flüssen und Seen?
MFG Hecht09


----------



## mduch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hallo Anglerboardler...
 .. ich bin neu hier, aber schon lange Angler.
Ich möchte auch im August nach Sulden.
Habe noch nie in Italien im Gebirge geangelt. Das wird sicherlich auch eine Gepäckfrage. Bin von Haus aus Tipper auf Bachforelle.

Welche Gewässer gibt es in Sulden und Nähe, Darf man da auch mit Tauwurm tippen oder ist nur Fliege erlaubt. Auf den Internetseiten von Sulden ist nur der Fischweiher in Prad genannt.

Über rechtliche, fachspezifische Tips bin ich sehr danbar.

Ach so, fast vergessen. Bin beim DAV Mitglied in Sachsen mit Fischereinschein.


----------



## Lukasbrings (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Liebe Angler Kollegen

meine Eltern wollen im Sommer in die Berge wandern fahren.
Ich bin kein fliegenfischer aber wenn man keinen zusatzschein bràucht
waer das auch nicht schlimm. Aber lieber wuerde ich Posen Grund oder spinnfischen lohnt sich das ueberhaupt?
Am liebsten wuerde feedern sinnvoll?
Also welche Gewässer sind für meine Zwecke gut?

Petri heil 
Lukas


----------



## fishwert (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

@Lukasbrings

Sorry, aber ich kann dir leider keine Tipps zum Thema geben#c

Ich hatte zwar damals 2003 (lang, lang ist's her) den Thread eröffnet aber leider hat's doch nicht mehr geklappt mit dem Angeltripp nach Südtirol.

VG
Dieter


----------



## pflaume32 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

Hallo mduch! Bin genau aus der Gegend um Sulden.
Leider habe ich erst vor 2 Wochen den Fischerschein gemacht und hab noch Null Erfahrung. Habe früher oft im genannten Fischweiher in Prad gefischt. Naja ist halt ein Fischweiher der Besatz "gefüttert" wird. Auf Forellen wird dort fast ausschließlich mit Pose und Naturködern gefischt. Daneben gibt es auch Karpfen.

Aber was ich dir wirklich ans Herz legen möchte ist ein kleiner Bach im Bereich von Schluderns: Punibach. Ein wirklich naturbelassener, mäanderförmig verlaufender Mittellauf, wenn auch manchmal unter Schwallbetrieb. Für mich eines der schönsten Gewässer in meiner Nähe. Wie es mit den Tageskarten ausschaut weiß ich nicht, kann dich jedoch auf die Webseite des Bewirtschafters verweisen:
http://www.fischereiverband.it/


Außerdem ist zu erwähnen, dass die meisten Bewirtschafte Drillinge an Spinner und Blinkern verboten haben. Mann muss also einen Einfachhaken in den kleinen Ring fädeln oder 2 Haken der Drillinge abschneiden.


----------



## ricky9187 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südtirol*

hoi
 tja jetzt haast dein schein ja schon 5 jahre hoffe das da schon ein paar fische ins netzt gingen.
 nach 15 jahren geh ich wieder in die ggegend Meran bozen und co. in Urlaub aber diesmal als angler.
 also erzähl mal von deinen 5 jahren was empfiehlst du mir.


----------

